# منظم الشحن ( charge controlle )



## ابوعضلة (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى افادتي كيف اعرف منظم الشحن ( charge controlle ) الخاص بالخلايا الشمسية علما انا عندي خلايا شمسية وبطارية واريد شراء منظم شحن ولم اعرف المناسب لهذه الخلايا والخلايا عبارة عن لوحين يعطي كل واحد من غير بطارية 5.1 امبير ومع البطارية 4.5 امبير والجهد من 12 الى 17 فولت وخلال بحثي في الانترنت وجدت عدة انواع وقوة الامبير تختلف هل الامبير مرتبط بالخلايا الشمسية او البطارية وارجو افادتي ولا تبخلو عليا بالمعلومة


----------



## مدحتكو (11 يناير 2012)

أخي الكريم نفس مشكلتك هي مشكلتي ولكن الحل معي سيتأخر قليلا لأني لم انتهي من صنع لوح الخلايا الشمسية الثاني الخاص بي
ولكني اشتريت charge controller ولن أجربة سوي بعد الانتهاء من صنع اللوح الثاني اللذان يعطيان من 120 وات إلي 140 وات
ومواصفات ال charge controller الخاص بي هو


















*Sunforce 7 Amp Solar Charge Controller *

*Product Features*

· Protects battery from overcharge and discharge 
· For use with 12 Volt solar panels and batteries only 
· Handles up to 7 amps of array current and up to 105 watts of solar power 
· Maintains 12V batteries in a fully charged state 
· Operation: Yellow charging light indicates battery charging and green light indicates fully charged batte

والتي من المفترض انها ستضبط الشحن لبطارية 12v , 100AH /20HR

فهل ستشحن بطاريتي؟؟


----------



## ابوعضلة (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي على مرورك واهتمامك بالموضوع ولكن الا يوجد احد مختص يفيدنا بالمعلومة الصحيحة لاني محتاج المعلومة ياريت من عنده المعلومة يفيدنا


----------



## hady habib (14 يناير 2012)

انت بتحدده على حسب الامبير اللى جايلك من الخلايا
ودي معادلة حسابها 
Charge control Amp = (total no of solar modules) x (peak Amp produced per solar module ) =…….. (Amp) (Approximated to the bigger)

حيث
total no of solar modules
هو عدد الخلايا الشمسية التى تستخدمها فى النظام

peak Amp produced per solar module 
قيمة الامبير التى يمكن للخلية توليدها ودي بتلاقيها مكتوبة على الخلية او فى ورقة المواصفات الخاصة بيها

ملاحظة: كبر النتيجة شوية لزوم الامان للمتحكم وللبطارية


----------



## hady habib (14 يناير 2012)

بصراحة انا ضحكت فى موضوع هل الامبير ليه علاقة..أنا اسف بجد بس على حد علمي ان الحاكم فى اى علاقات كهربية بيكون قانون اوم واللى التيار عنصر اساسي فيه 

زي ما وضحت لحضرتك ان عن طريق قيمة الامبير قدرت تحدد المتحكم او المنظم زي ما حضرتك قولت وبرضه عن طريق الامبير بنقدر نحدد البطارية فمثلا لو عايز بطارية بروح اقول للبائع انا عايز بطارية يكون معدل الشحن او التفريغ مثلا 105 امبير فى كل ساعة وعن طريق الامبير بقدر احسب القدرة اللى على اساسها هروح اجيب منظم الجهد او مثبط الجهد انا اسف لو كنت بخطأ فى الترجمة انا اقصد الانفرتر ومننساش طبعا ان عن طريق التيار بنقدر نحدد وجود انفرتر ولا لا وبنقدر نحدد عدد الخلايا الشمسية نفسها

يا سيدي الفاضل التيار هو الحاكم الرئيسي فى تصميم وتطوير أنظمة توليد الكهرباء عن طريق الشمس مباشرة والمعروف بالانظمة الفوتوفولتية Photovoltaic systems

ومع خالص احترامي وتقديري


----------



## ابوعضلة (15 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي hady habib على المعلومة اخي hady انا ليست لدي خلفية كبيرة عن الخلايا الشمسية وارجو منك مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع انا الموجود عندي لوحين من الطاقة الشمسية مكتوب على اللوح القدرة 80 وات لكل لوح الامبير بدون بطارية 5.1 امبير ومع البطارية 4.5 هل يمكن شحن بطارية باللوحين وما هو منظم الشحن المناسب


----------



## خالد كودي (6 مايو 2014)

ارجو المساعدة 
مشروع تخرج بعنوان solar energy regulator


----------



## ban2009ban (15 مايو 2014)

المنظم له علاقة بامبير الخلايا الشمسية

يعني لو ان الخلايا 100 وات وجهد 12 فولت يكون الامبير 100/12 ويساوي 8.3 امبير 

اي يجب على المنظم ان يكون 8.3 امبير فما فوق


----------



## محمد القداح (2 يوليو 2014)

مجموع الأامبير عندك 5.1*2 = 10.11 أمبير 
تقدر تأخذ منظم 15 أمبير 12 v


----------



## mahdi aldlfi (10 ديسمبر 2014)

مقدار تيار الشحن للبطاريه يساوي 15% من تيار البطاريه وان الشركات المصنعه للبطاريات تضع المواصفه المقبوله لشحن البطاريه بين 6الى 24 ساعه ومثلا" مقدار تيار البطاريه 100امبير, 100/6=16.6امبير ويتم تقريبها إلي 15% لزيادة الوقت قليلا لكي لا تصل إلي أقل من الحد الأدني الحرج، لأننا إذا قمنا بشحن البطارية في وقت أقل من 6 ساعات فإننا سنشحنها بتيار أعلي من النسبة المسموح بها مما سيعرض البطارية للتلف على المدي البعيد أو المتوسط – حسب مقدار إرتفاع التيار – بسبب التحميل الزائد. وفي نفس الوقت فإذا قمنا بشحن البطارية في وقت أكثر من 24 ساعة أو أقل من حوال 4 أمبير – في المثال السابق- فإن شحن البطارية سيتم في وقت بطئ للغاية ولن يكون مفيدا من الناحية العملية. 

وعلى الرغم مما سبق فمعظم البطاريات تقوم بكتابة الوقت المثالي لشحن البطارية – مثل 12V 7.2Ah/ 20HR - مما يحدد التيار المثالي لشحن تلك البطارية، والذي في هذا المثال يساوي
Charging Current = 7.2Ah / 20HR = 0.36A = 360 mA 

وبالطبع فإن وقت الشحن يختلف من مصنع لآخر، ولكنك بصفة عامة في أمان طالما تتحرك في النسبة المسموح بها من6 – 24 ساعة. 
اضافه الى ذلك فان اختيار منظم الشحن يتحكم فيه طريقة ربط وتوصيل الالواح توالى أو توازى أو التنويع ما بينهم ليشتغل على الجهد والتيار المحدد له


----------



## helmy2019 (22 مايو 2015)

http://www.akhbar-tech.com/2404/كل-ما-تريد-معرفته-عن-الخلايا-الشمسية-الجزء-الثالث الاخ الي بيسأل عن منظم الشحن الاجابه هنا وببساطه جدا 
البطاريه عيزا =100/20=5a المنظم بتاعك 7 امبير هيشحن البطاريه بسرعه =100/7=14 ساعه وكده هتقصر عمر البطاريه


----------

